# RealGM Rumor: Zach Randolph for Kenyon Martin?



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

I was browsing the web and I came across the article of Zach Randolph to Denver in exchange for Kenyon Martin. I don't really know if I like the deal or not, but If Denver can add some additional value along with K-Mart I'm assuming both teams could work something out. They did pick up Ruben from us, maybe we can find a way to get Nene in the deal as well somehow.

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/40394/20060507/denver_will_try_to_deal_martin_for_randolph/


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Zach would be a great pickup for them. I will go ahead and say no to Kenyon, he's a malcontent. He's injured, he's just never been that good. Kidd made him. I'd rather have Nene.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Portland would never take that contract on.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I haven't seen much of the Blazers this year but do you really think you guys can go far with Zach Randolph? Maybe I just watch the wrong games, but I think the way he plays isn't good if you want to win games(AKA good stats but a lot of losses).

Kmarts biggest problem is injuries, which if he didn't rush back from surgery, may not have been a problem. KMart's attitude is NOT a problem. He'll play as many games as possible, and play his heart out on both ends of the floor. I dunno...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Someone will half to explain to me why the hell anyone would trade for Kenyon Martin...no way Portland would do that deal.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Huge contract...suspect injuries....

I would be truly bummed if the Blazers did this trade unless somehow Martin turned his career around.


----------



## Phatguysrule (Jul 5, 2005)

Kmart isn't in Zbo's league. This is a terrible deal for the Blazers.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Randolph is nothing special; low efficiency scorer, decent rebounder, can't pass, can't defend.

The two players are relatively equal...I'd probably rather have Martin's defensive presence over Randolph's low-efficiency scoring ability.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Man for the past year I've heard you Blazer fans ***** about not having players with heart. Now that there's an opportunity to acquire a guy that plays with extreme attitude (Sheed 2.0) you're turning it down because of injury problems and a large contract. Hello! Zach Randolph has both of those qualities as well. Portland's defense would improve dramatically. The rebounding numbers would dip as Martin has never been a great rebounder, but it would open up the way for Telfair to cut into the lane a la Kidd and throw alley oops to Martin all day long. 

I say DO THIS TRADE.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I like the way KMart plays, and I like his defense. But he is 4 years older than ZBo, much more injury prone and has career averages of 15 points, 7 rebounds, 1.2 blocks and 47% from the field. Not nearly as good as ZBo. I am still torn on this deal, but the injurys scare me. I would rather get Nene, although he also is coming off an injury.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> Man for the past year I've heard you Blazer fans ***** about not having players with heart. Now that there's an opportunity to acquire a guy that plays with extreme attitude (Sheed 2.0) you're turning it down because of injury problems and a large contract. Hello! Zach Randolph has both of those qualities as well. Portland's defense would improve dramatically. The rebounding numbers would dip as Martin has never been a great rebounder, but it would open up the way for Telfair to cut into the lane a la Kidd and throw alley oops to Martin all day long.
> 
> I say DO THIS TRADE.


I would have to agree with you on this one. Good post. And I don't even know if our rebounding #'s would dip all that much without ZBo. He isn't the same rebounder he was when backing up Rasheed Wallace.

If this trade were to happen, I would be happy. Go for it!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

If it's a straight up trade I say heck no. If they want to throw in Nene, Elson or even Reggie Evans, then yes. I just don't like Kenyon.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I would much rather get Odom than KMart. He is a far superior player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why would any Blazer fans think they're going to get someone good for Randolph without any kind of baggage (i.e. injury concerns or contract)?

The Blazers are trying to get rid of Randolph, which means you aren't going to get a great deal for him.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Kenyon's injuries, contract and attitude are all worse than Zbo's. No thanks.

Now Nene.......let's keep talking.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

HKF said:


> Why would any Blazer fans think they're going to get someone good for Randolph without any kind of baggage (i.e. injury concerns or contract)?
> 
> The Blazers are trying to get rid of Randolph, which means you aren't going to get a great deal for him.


How do you know they're trying to get rid of him? If anything, it's just fans speculating and assuming.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

This trade will not happen for several reasons. One, Denver needs outside shooting not another problem for another. Second, I don't see Portland doing this because it doesn't help the team. Kmart doesn't add any maturity to this team or work ethic. He does play good defense, but with his injury history, I doubt Portland pulls the trigger. For those who want Nene, explain how? A sign and trade won't work, because NENE is not even close to a near max player to make salaries match, so how do you make that happen.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Kenyon's injuries, contract and attitude are all worse than Zbo's. No thanks.
> 
> Now Nene.......let's keep talking.


Kenyon and Zach have the basically the exact same contract for the same amount of years left. 
Kenyon Martin:
$10,636,364	
$11,818,182	
$13,000,000	
$14,181,818	
$15,363,636	
$16,545,454 (Player Option)

Zach Randolph:
$10,666,666	
$12,000,000	
$13,333,333	
$14,666,666	
$16,000,000	
$17,333,333

I think it's worth the chance/risk. Sure he may get hurt (OK more than may, he will get hurt) but at the same time, Zach is coming off a majory injury as well.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It's a push. 

*Kenyon Martin*
Pros: 
- Better defensively.
- Marginally better rebounder.
- Better passer (knows how to play within an offense)
- More enthusiastic about the game.
- Has played off the bench; might be willing to do so in the future.
- Trading Randolph and Miles would officially end the 'Jailblazer' culture.

Cons:
- Almost 4 years older.
- Horrible knees
- Huge contract (good luck dealing him in a couple years)
- Attitude issues (could get worse in a city with the Oregonian)
- Gets into foul trouble.
- Turns the ball over frequently.
- Only 2 years removed from the All-Star game.

*Zach Randolph*
Pros: 
- Played in a surprising number of games after coming off knee surgery.
- Improving jump shot/range
- Decent free throw shooter
- Is only 24.
- Doesn't shy away from the ball.

Cons:
- Mediocre defender
- Below-average rebounder
- Poor passer (little experience playing in an offense)
- Listless personality.
- Easily blocked in the paint.
- Lacks charisma in a city that asks for that.

If they accept that Martin's contract is huge and recognize that any player they trade for in this situation won't be coming off the books anytime soon, Martin might be the best they can get for Randolph if they want to trade him this summer. The team would look a lot different, and would probably get better in the short term. 

Martin would make the point guards look better, the shooting guards look better, etc. He'd also create a power vacuum as a new player, forcing someone else to step up as the leader of the team.

It just depends on whether Nate wants a cultural change that badly. With Martin on his side, he could probably take this team to the playoffs in a couple years. It's hard to say the same for Randolph.

But at 24, Randolph is likely to improve next season and trading him doesn't make a ton of sense in my opinion. It seems like a rash reaction to a bigger problem than anything.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> I think it's worth the chance/risk. Sure he may get hurt (OK more than may, he will get hurt) but at the same time, Zach is coming off a majory injury as well.


Martin has been injury-prone his whole career. Randolph had surgery last year but came back to play in a lot of games this season. I don't think you can compare the two; Martin is in the next 'Theo Ratliff' tier of health problems.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I would not jump at this deal but I would not have a problem with it either. I think the players are fairly equal. I do think that we lost a lot of games at the end of the season because Randolph,Miles and a few others to a lesser degree gave up and figured, what's the point. Well I don't ever want to see a player give up so I would like to trade those two players, however I do not think its worth it to trade for lesser talent since the blazers have such little talent. But I don't see any players who are an upgrade in talent and attitude that we can get even if we add in one of our younger players like outlaw, so the best we can do is a push as far as talent and a push as far as other problems. That is what Kmart is, a puch in talent and we get a better attitude (somewhat) in exchange for health concerns.

Not a great trade but I don't think that great trades exist. 

By the way, I think that Zach would do great in Denver.

I think the trade is close but the Blazers deserve an extra little somthing something.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's creepy to see how many sixes Zach has in his contract...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Nothing like a fan from another team..commenting on POR players...and telling fans here POR would be lucky to get a jock strap for him..

Zach has very good trade value

Zach has more value than Kenyon Martin does

POR would be stupid to trade for K-Mart...for numerous reasons.

I am sick of people undervaluing POR players worth....Watch Zach play before you start spouting crap you obviously no nothing about...


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

With Portlands young guards and there fastbreaks I think he will be a good fit for Portland.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't have a real high opinion of Zach. Late in the season our youngin's showed that they can be competitive by playing hard and following the offensive game plan. I think Zach screws that up a lot.

This is the theoretical trade I would want for Zach. A guy that does everything Zach doesn't. He defends, he passes, he's got heart, he plays tough, he moves without the ball, etc. If we could get that guy I'd do this trade in a second.

My only concern with him is whether or not he'll be healthy enough to play. Would he come in and take the role that Buck Williams did back in 1990 or would he come in and be another Theo Ratliff?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

How abouts...

Zach and Skinner for KMart and Nene(S&T)?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Gee, weren't we just awhile back talking about trading with Milwaukee for Michael Redd for Zach Randolph? I would have rathered gambled on that deal (Redd resigning with Portland) than taking Martin for him. Personally, Randolph might not be all that, but he is worth more than Martin IMO.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

KMart does NOT, I repeat NOT have attitude problems. He may have too much passion, but he's not going to cause problems or get into trouble. 

Except for that one incident, where he was mad at his team for not trying(while he was playing with 1 leg), I don't think he's done anything.

KMart is a very good roleplayer if he doesn't get injured, plus, I really doubt Zach's style of play can win many games.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

To like this deal, you have to believe 3 things:

1) K-Mart is healthy.

2) Telfair is about to become a Kidd/Nash type PG.

3) Nate will agree to let the team go up-tempo on a full-time basis.


I don't buy lotto tickets, and I don't buy this trade!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

NJ Grand NJ said:


> KMart does NOT, I repeat NOT have attitude problems. He may have too much passion, but he's not going to cause problems or get into trouble.
> 
> Except for that one incident, where he was mad at his team for not trying(while he was playing with 1 leg), I don't think he's done anything.
> 
> KMart is a very good roleplayer if he doesn't get injured, plus, I really doubt Zach's style of play can win many games.


What exactly happened this year against the Clippers in the first round? I thought he was suspended for detrimental conduct. If that's the case, that's the last thing this team needs.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> To like this deal, you have to believe 3 things:
> 
> 1) K-Mart is healthy.
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

K-Mart also sent his friends up in the stands to beat up a heckler just this year...

However, K-Mart does play the game with passion and is a fiery competitor that our teams needs...

But still, he isn't an upgrade over Z-Bo, so no way I do that deal..


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

ZBo and Skinner for KMart and Nene. 

We get two starting big men, both athletic and defensivley above average. Nene makes or breaks any deal.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

The "conduct detrimental" to the team thing isn't cuz he's a punk. It was because George Karl refused to play him because he thought Martin wasn't healthy enough to play when Martin said he was. That is passion. How many times have you heard that about a Blazer WANTING to play even though he was injured? 

And before you say Darius and Zach did that this year, remember that Darius did it because it was during the 30 point games losing streak AND it was right before the deadline.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> The "conduct detrimental" to the team thing isn't cuz he's a punk. It was because George Karl refused to play him because he thought Martin wasn't healthy enough to play when Martin said he was. That is passion. How many times have you heard that about a Blazer WANTING to play even though he was injured?


well, this year at least Telfair, Joel and Jack were all jonesing to play while injured.

but the thing is, the coach decided against it, and he reacted bad. that doesn't bode well for his personality. you didn't hear telfair, jack or prizzer going nuts, did you?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Eww... what happened to the beach boys avatar, hap?

Here come the nightmares!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Eww... what happened to the beach boys avatar, hap?
> 
> Here come the nightmares!


yah, the family guy did a poltergiest themed episode, and I thought it'd be funny..but that was last night. It's returned (altho I can't find the original copy I used, this new one isn't as good).


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> yah, the family guy did a poltergiest themed episode, and I thought it'd be funny..but that was last night. It's returned (altho I can't find the original copy I used, this new one isn't as good).



You had a Family Guy avatar and *didn't keep it*?!? (at least until I got to see it)

OK, where did I leave my tar and feathers. :biggrin:


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

IMO i would do it....

same number of yrs left on his deal as zach's and he makes slightly less total $$$

all the while, his effort is never questioned and clearly has a passion for the game....two things that are continually questioned of one Mr. Randolph

i have one question for you guys though, what kind of surgery has Kmart had on his knees (microscopic?????)

lesser of two evils in my mind

also if we could get them to throw in a draft pick that would help......or get a third team involved here

possibly, Zach going to denver and Kmart goin to NY and whatever comin our way....jalen, david lee etc....


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

what about this idea


NY 
trades: Maurice Taylor, David Lee, and #20 pick
receives: Kenyon Martin


DEN
trades: Kenyon Martin
receives: Zach Randolph


POR 
trades: Zach Randolph
receives: Maurice Taylor, David Lee, #20 pick


i might be undervaluing zach alittle....but we could use the #20 pick combined with the #30 to move up into the early teens in the draft.....also Taylor is an expring deal and Lee is nice backup PF of the future


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

just say no to kmart i would rather have zbo we can do better than kmart


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Not to "de-rail" this thread or anything, but:

How 'bout Zach (plus filler) to the Nets for Richard Jefferson (plus filler; Collins would be nice "Joel insurance")--after thier BYC status comes off? :angel: I don't know who else the Nets would want, in addition to Zach, but Blake and/or Outlaw would make some sense, in my opinion--as would one or both of our later picks in this year's draft.

Follow that up with something along the lines of Miles and Ratliff to the Knicks for Jalen Rose and filler (David Lee and/or #20). Draft Thomas, Aldridge, or Bargnani with our pick--Thomas makes a lot of sense in this scenario, in my opinion but feel free to choose your own player here. :biggrin: 

Sebastian Telfair / Jarrett Jack / (Rose)
Martell Webster / Jalen Rose / (Jack)
Joel Przybilla / (Skinner) / Seung-Jin Ha
Richard Jefferson / Viktor Khryapa / (Rose)
Tyrus Thomas / Brian Skinner / (Khryapa)

Plus we'd also have Lee and/or a couple of later picks in this year's draft to round-out the roster. What do you think? No way Jersey goes for it? I know it's probably a long-shot, I just thought it was an interesting idea to discuss. Go ahead, have at it! :clown:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> You had a Family Guy avatar and *didn't keep it*?!? (at least until I got to see it)
> 
> OK, where did I leave my tar and feathers. :biggrin:


It wasn't a Family Guy avatar. It was one of a guy graphically ripping his face off... very bloody.

As Hap mentioned, I think it was from the movie Poltergeist.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> You had a Family Guy avatar and *didn't keep it*?!? (at least until I got to see it)
> 
> OK, where did I leave my tar and feathers. :biggrin:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

SMiLE said:


>



Oooooh! I get it. A picture of Talkhard upon the election of a democrat as president. :angel:


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

canjohno

that is really weird that you brought up that idea, i was thinkin the same thing an hour or so ago.....

anyways


with NJ playin so well, esspecially even now against MIA, i dont know if they will be in the market for such a radical change

but i was thinkin they would be VERY attracted to Telfair from pure marketing purposes as they prepare for a potential move into Brooklyn


----------



## neplife (May 9, 2006)

Whats up guys, I post over on RealGM and just found this site. We've been talking about the zach trade and i would doubt Blazer management moves Zach for Martin, but some of the wizards posters suggested an idea of Antawn Jamison for Zach as the main part and then fillers if needed. I think that would be a better trade if we decide to trade Zach, and then we can draft either Aldridge or Bargnani to fill the PF spot.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

take tiago splitter with the #20th pick


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> take tiago splitter with the #20th pick


If Splitter's agent can work out something on his buy-out, he'll be LONG gone by #20. As a prospect in this year's draft class, he's EASILY mid-lotto pick material, although his buy-out situation *could* end up scaring teams off.

I really like Splitter as a prospect--and before anyone pulls the " but you haven't even seen him play" card, realize that quite a few of Splitter's games have aired on NBA TV over the past 2+ seasons (and probably before that, I just didn't have NBA TV prior to that period in time)--and this kid's going to be an impact player on the defensive end from the second he sets foot on the court. He also posseses pretty good offensive potential, both in the post (as he displays with his team in Europe) and facing up (as he displays more while playing for his National Team). That said, he'll still have to get a bit stronger--as does nearly any NBA rookie--but he's by NO MEANS "a twig" at this point in time.


----------

